# AKC Scentwork Interior Novice (SIN)



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey all! Katsu kicked some serious tush this weekend at our first ever AKC Scentwork trials. Super proud of this little rockstar!

We had 4 events on Saturday with Oriole Dog Training Club in Halethorpe, MD - 2 Buried, 1 Container, 1 Interior. She Q'd every one! She took 3rd place in the Interior search and 2nd place in the Container search at 7 seconds (our previous Nosework instructor took first at less than 4 seconds). I'm especially proud of her passing the 2 buried events since we don't really practice it. I went in with the mindset that it was just something to try.

Sunday, we went to NEMKC's trial and finished our Interior legs. We didn't place in either, however I walked in to the search room knowing we weren't going to place - I planned to take our time and make sure we got it right. She found the hide no issue for our second leg for SIN. 

On the final leg, we ran into the same issue we had at our NW1 trial. She showed interest in a plastic container on the far side of the search area. I let her sniff it up, down, left, right, top and bottom, but since she didn't seem to be working odor, I decided to move her away to try another area. BAM! She found the final hide for her last leg for her SIN! It wasn't the prettiest time (1 min, 37 seconds) but we got a yellow and blue rosette that said "New Scentwork Title" that day!

She is now Blackthorn's Out of the Frying Pan SIN RATN TKN!

I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for another buried trial so we can complete the SBN title. I'm glad to say I learned my lesson from our failed NW1. I trusted my gut this time when it told me Katsu didn't find the hide on the plastic container even though she was working hard on that object, and took her to search elsewhere. Hopefully our next NW1 will be just as successful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Good job!!!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats! Awesome work, team Katsu! Also, she is gorgeous. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very exciting nice job congratulations!!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

